# 1941 24" boys Elgin +



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 18, 2014)

[





I found this Elgin welded to another bike. I have the other bike too. I am already tired of waiting to find the "right parts for it" I put what was left of the other frankenbike I had on it and I am going to roll with it. You guys will just have to forgive me for this one. The 26" air cooled wheels are kind of begging me to put this skip tooth crank I found on there. 





If I use the bearing off the other chopped up bike I bought do I get credit for saving six bikes from rusting into powder behind a barn under a refrigerator and three disassembled tractors. Wait it was seven. I have no idea where this little crank came from 
I managed to pull my two favorites now out of complete disasters. Maybe it's nine if I don't put a matching Davis on the back wheel, and who knew 26" inch tires fit so well in a 24" frame ?






It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 18, 2014)

I am just borrowing the Cleveland fork off a house paint project until I find a better one. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 18, 2014)

Why do I apologize to my bikes for having parts missing I will never find and taking them home and fixing them anyway


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just realized I have all these parts in 26" but the horn. I am soaking a diamond roller chain in oil right now. The Allstates are in my chair in the office and I think this frame has been collecting itself. These things trickled in when I bought other bikes. Including the frame actually. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Great Job!!*

You are Doing Great in the Resto Process!!!!
ELGINS are the Best Balloon Bikes!

Keep Showing the Progress!


----------

